# MOTW - Mentos 007



## Alison (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you ever had a mentos candy? Did you like it?


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 28, 2006)

:hug:: Mentos! Hooray! Whats your fascination with Mentos, and what is your favorite thing to photograph!

Congrats!


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

You're Polish, yes?

A friend of mine is half Polish (also half Russian...figure that one out)...if I were to go up to her and say "hi" in Polish, what would I say?

Oh..and..take a picture of the most ridiculous face you can put on, ever


----------



## omeletteman (Aug 28, 2006)

hmmm can't think of a question, so I'll just say congrats on being member of the week!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

oh my!!!!! Thank you Xmetal for notyfing me that I am a member od the week  hooooray! It's me now!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Have you ever had a mentos candy? Did you like it?



yes I did! and what's  more Mentos candys were one of the first candies from abroad I received when I was small... I love them... and every now and then, when I drive I have mentos candys in my car  they are great


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't forget you have to actually _answer_ the questions that get thrown at you. 

Question: is Hertz as strange in real life as he is on this forum?


----------



## Arch (Aug 28, 2006)

what places would you like to visit and photograph? :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> :hug:: Mentos! Hooray! Whats your fascination with Mentos, and what is your favorite thing to photograph!
> 
> Congrats!




I love to photograph nature - landscapes... but my real love are pictures... straight to the sun, and maybe with water somewhere  (for example... sunsets/rises by the seaside  )

but I also love portraits. unfortunately I don't have my "own model" so I usually shoot my friends


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> You're Polish, yes?
> 
> A friend of mine is half Polish (also half Russian...figure that one out)...if I were to go up to her and say "hi" in Polish, what would I say?
> 
> Oh..and..take a picture of the most ridiculous face you can put on, ever



you'll say "cze&#347;&#263;"


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Don't forget you have to actually _answer_ the questions that get thrown at you.
> 
> Question: is Hertz as strange in real life as he is on this forum?



Graham is... he is a wonderful person  really  very funny, very helpful and extremely kind  I would like to meet him someday again


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> what places would you like to visit and photograph? :mrgreen:



new zeland... i dream about a trip there, and wonderful landscapes... but also... I'd like to go to... Iraq.. really... war photography is something that fascinates me


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> you'll say "cze&#347;&#263;"



Wow

I do believe that's about 3.5 times more impossible to pronounce than anything in Hungarian

:mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

exactly.. it is one of the most difficult polish words, I must say  
you pronounce it like this: cz (like ion Czech Republic) e (like in Emily) &#347; (uhmm..... a very soft s... 'snake' - but almost whistleing) &#263; - like uhmm.... have no ide... I suppose you don't have this sound...


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

Chesk?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Chesk?



the last sound is nothing like "k" ..it's more like... ch... like in... 'match'


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> the last sound is nothing like "k" ..it's more like... ch... like in... 'match'



interesting....*drums fingers on chin*

silly face, go!


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 28, 2006)

Chez-ch!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah! more less! but this one is understandable


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> interesting....*drums fingers on chin*
> 
> silly face, go!



here you are:
taken 5 mins ago


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> here you are:
> taken 5 mins ago



:shock:


----------



## duncanp (Aug 28, 2006)

=/, picture of your shoes.... before anyone else asks for one


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Duncanp, can be flippers?


----------



## duncanp (Aug 28, 2006)

sure


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

here you are...my flippers  - closeup


----------



## duncanp (Aug 28, 2006)

ooh very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2006)

Show us your town, from pics you (or others) have taken


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 28, 2006)

How many brothers/sisters do you have?

Can we see a family photo?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Show us your town, from pics you (or others) have taken



I think the best way to show you my city is to.. invite you here  so.. when should I expect you on the airport?



and if you wanna see real Szczecin (my city) you should visit Cezary Skorka's website. He is a guy who flies on a parachute and takes pictures from above. He had a lecture a few months ago in my photo society meetup. worth visiting!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How many brothers/sisters do you have?
> 
> Can we see a family photo?



Chris, my mum isn't really happy with me posting her pics online, because of her work, I hope you understand this. 

And to your question, I am an only child and honestly, I am really happy with it! At home I live with my parents (soon moving out) AND with my grandparents AND with my cute doggy, called Bond.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 28, 2006)

Can we see a pic of your cute doggy, called Bond?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 28, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Chris, my mum isn't really happy with me posting her pics online, because of her work, I hope you understand this.
> 
> And to your question, I am an only child and honestly, I am really happy with it! At home I live with my parents (soon moving out) AND with my grandparents AND with my cute doggy, called Bond.


no problem! I totally understand! 
I just had to know if you had any sisters that were my age.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Can we see a pic of your cute doggy, called Bond?



here he is.. from today


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no problem! I totally understand!
> I just had to know if you had any sisters that were my age.



SO I AM NOT ENOUGH FOR YOU???? OR MAYBE I AM TOO OLD?!





















kidding


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 28, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> SO I AM NOT ENOUGH FOR YOU???? OR MAYBE I AM TOO OLD?!


haha, not at all!
I just figured you were already taken..


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 28, 2006)

Can you post a photo of your favourite house close to your home? (not including your own!)

Maybe somewhere you'd like to buy if you had the money.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Mentos....hows it going eh? Man, I wish I had paid attention when my Grandpa, and Dad tried to teach me Polish.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

  Are ya ever gonna come over to the darkside for a visit.  
 I have always wondered what is in for music in Poland.   What is the big craze right now.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Can you post a photo of your favourite house close to your home? (not including your own!)
> 
> Maybe somewhere you'd like to buy if you had the money.



ok, but first I need to eat my breakfast


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hey Mentos....hows it going eh? Man, I wish I had paid attention when my Grandpa, and Dad tried to teach me Polish.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Are ya ever gonna come over to the darkside for a visit.
> I have always wondered what is in for music in Poland.   What is the big craze right now.



now the big craze are young gals singning about love or sex or both. you know all those blonde ones, teen...often they are very very stupid... but this is the music enjoyed by 11-12 year olds and they are fascinated by it! but I thinkk that our Polish rock is really good... for those who don't know Polish language the lyrics may sound weird but the music is cool... try 'Budka Suflera', 'Kombi' or 'Lady Pank' - my favs in old good guitar


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

oh and darkside... honestly I sometimes visit it and watch pics posted there. and I even have one pic to post there!!!! but... I am not very dark... I am very optimistic person who love nature


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Aleksandra congrats on being the member of the week, I just was looking at your website and realized how I wish I was abroad to photograph the areas you have... they are spendid!! 

My question for you... is can you post your all time favorite photo and explain why it is as such...


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Orgnoi1 said:
			
		

> Aleksandra congrats on being the member of the week, I just was looking at your website and realized how I wish I was abroad to photograph the areas you have... they are spendid!!
> 
> My question for you... is can you post your all time favorite photo and explain why it is as such...



thanks a lot!

most of you have seen this pic:






I took it at 4 am on the beach when I was spending holidays with my friend. I just... like it


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a beautiful picture... thank you for posting it!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

this pic is even more special to me because I took it 4 months after I started my digital photography adventure with fuji s5000. I used to shoot with zenit but the results were very poor and I lacked cash on developing the film and so on.. so I saved for a year and bought fuji which was extremely expensive 3 years ago (the price of nowadays canon 350d) and for a girl who had just bagan high school it was a lot of cash! so.. this is my first good pic... and I am afraid the last one


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

btw do you know that all this MOTW thread is a great place to make your post counter GO UP extremely fast??


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Can you post a photo of your favourite house close to your home? (not including your own!)
> 
> Maybe somewhere you'd like to buy if you had the money.



Chris, I took my dog and the cam withme for a walk in the area and... well.. i couldn't find a nice house... I do like my own, even if it is not the prettiest one, nor the newest one. But... I found a place in my city where I'd like to live.. or.. .spend some time and feel... like somebody very special.. it is the castle... you might have seen my recen portraits (couple) with walls of this castle in the bg:


----------



## Becky (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a dare for you, which is to try and eat fruit mentos while drinking diet coke... I've heard (and seen videos) about it and doesnt seem easy!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

NEVER! I've seen those videos as well


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 29, 2006)

My second question, a seemingly popular question on here, lets see the fridge!

EDIT: Thats not a question, more of a demand, really, but it's a nice demand!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 29, 2006)

How about a Google Earth shot of your house? 

Or a shot of your bed chambers? :mrgreen: (you don't have to do the bedroom one if you don't want to)


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Xmetal... what is a 'bed chamber'?? my bedroom?? the place where I sleep??


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

if so... here you have my sleeping place:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

and the fridge (please do not pay attention to burned gloves!!!! )













P.S
ok this is a fridge at my parent's... mine is empty... completely... even there's no light because the bulb is dead


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

image of my home in Google Earth (my home is a white thing in the very center - I have white roof ... it doesn't get so hot in the summer  )


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

and something more: my city from google Earth. The yellow line is Polish-German border. the river it is Oder  / Odra river and my city is marked here as Szczecin (Stettin in German version)


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## spako (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Mentos!

Nice Interview so far!
Could you upload some pictures of your everyday walk/drive to school/work? Just some pictures of places you see everyday


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> Hi Mentos!
> 
> Nice Interview so far!
> Could you upload some pictures of your everyday walk/drive to school/work? Just some pictures of places you see everyday



holidays now  so no school, no work...  
but so far I can show you one of the views from my window. the building here is a place where I used to work and.. I hope to work there again someday:






and the building is just a centimetr on right from what you can see here: (another shot from the window)





but when going to school and (my previous work) I go across this park:






and quite often I drive this way:


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 29, 2006)

You live in a very pretty area!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 29, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Graham is... he is a wonderful person  really  very funny, very helpful and extremely kind  I would like to meet him someday again


Oh, I'm sure we will meet again Alex. :hug::  

And such sentiments will surely have made you some new friends here :mrgreen:


----------



## spako (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you for the views Mentos! You neighbourghood really looks nice!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure we will meet again Alex. :hug::
> 
> And such sentiments will surely have made you some new friends here :mrgreen:



I just told the truth


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> Thank you for the views Mentos! You neighbourghood really looks nice!



it is nice! I like my city... eventhough there are hundrets of people claiming that the city is boring and awful I like it a lot


----------



## magicmonkey (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Mentos, I was wondering how you got into photography and how you see yourself as a photographer now?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mentos, I was wondering how you got into photography and how you see yourself as a photographer now?



well well well.. that's a taugh queation... so... my dad has his Zenith 12 xp all the time. whenever we went for a walk when I was small or whenever we went for holidays my dad had his Zenith with him. what is more he works in tv and the  picture, no matter if it is in motion or just a frame, was always somewhere around me. I spent a lot of time in his work after school where I met many great people, who, because of their job, loved pictures and were photography fans. then... somewhere around 1994 my dad bought a camcorder and moved more into films (he attended film school). so his Zenith was "unemployed" then in 1998 I was in 1 class ofjunior high school called gymnasium here. on art lessons we had to ring our caeras because we had basicsof photography. Of course I always wanted to be the best (  ) I took my dad's Zenith. My dad quickly showed me were is apperture, set the time on 1/500 sec, loaded the film and... off I went! With the class we went on a photo trip and I took loads of photos.. .some of them I still have! of course I got the best note simply cuz I was able to control DOF and explain what it is while the rest had no idea what I was talking about. Since then I had been using Zenith and taking it with me on every camp, travel whatever. then when I wanted to go into it more seriously, it got extremely expensive.. you know I went to high school, wanted to spend some money for cinema, theatre, and film became another thing I spent money for... so I decided to start saving for a digital cam. in 2003 digital cams were quite expensive here so I kept on shooting with Zenit. Then I went for 3 day journalist course for students from high schools because I was a photographer in school paper. there I met Sebastian Wo&#322;osz - really nice guy - photographer from one of the biggest papers here. he had... let's say a lecture on photography with a group of youngsters. of course I attended. but I was the only one with Zenith... other kids had compact analogue cams or digital point and shoots. he spotted me and my lens (I had 135 mm f2.8 Pentacon) mounted. he came up to me sat down and we started to talk. then he showed me canon 300d... I said just WOW! and he let me play with it... then I knew what I really want! so... in 2004 I bought fuji s5000 for my 18th birthday.. I saved only half for it but my parents gave me the second half... crap it was extremely expensive then (costed me the exact same amount of cash that I spent now for myRebel xt!!! ). then I started to shoot MUCH more... and in june I joined TPF. I learned a lot from here (thank you Chase for TPF!! ). next year, it was Sepotember 2005 I joined Szczecin Photo Society (http://www.stf.pl ) and I met a few dozens of pro photogs. I spend my free time with them, and we are friends now! And.. now I am a member of the board of the society. 


I'll answer the second part of your question in a couple of minutes... I need to walk my dog


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2006)

Where is one place you haven't travelled yet, but would like to?

And, of the places you've visited so far, which has been your favorite, and why?


----------



## duncanp (Aug 30, 2006)

do you have a drawer full of hptography stuff... if so can we see : D


----------



## photo gal (Aug 30, 2006)

OK Mintily gorgeous one......I would like to know where your goreousness comes from.....Mum or Dad?    Can I see a baby pic please??????  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mentos, I was wondering how you got into photography and how you see yourself as a photographer now?



part II now...me as a photographer/.... hmm tough question again...well... I had a few of my pictures published in books - photo albums, I had a few sold, I was able to shoot on big events.... but I NEVER considered myself as a photographer... I am more like.... halfway to advanced amateur


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Where is one place you haven't travelled yet, but would like to?
> 
> And, of the places you've visited so far, which has been your favorite, and why?



I would like to see New Zeland,  but it is my dream not affordable one right now. I'd like to go to... Ukraine... there where Poland was before WWII (most of nowadays Ukraine was Polish then) and there my grandparents were born, but were forced to move here. and I would like to go to Paris, haven't been there yet

As for the places I've been to..well.. I love Croatia. it is very wild and not touched by commercial civilization... it is... peacefull by lack of modern stuff and that's why it is so unique


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> do you have a drawer full of hptography stuff... if so can we see : D



nah... I have only my rebel xt with 3 lenses all packed nicely in a bag. my old zenit is in a wardrobe and that's all I have...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 30, 2006)

just some unqualified comment: I like the fridge, unlike mine which is empty   
Just got pizza i ordered on the phone 


Anyway, congrats for the MOTW and for dragging me in here


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> OK Mintily gorgeous one......I would like to know where your goreousness comes from.....Mum or Dad?    Can I see a baby pic please??????  : )



I am just perfect  I am a perfect mixture of my Mum and Dad  here you are... I was 2 WEEKS old


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> just some unqualified comment: I like the fridge, unlike mine which is empty
> Just got pizza i ordered on the phone
> 
> 
> Anyway, congrats for the MOTW and for dragging me in here




 see! and you already have 8 posts!


----------



## V.Alonso (Aug 30, 2006)

do you have any pets?

if so can you post a pic?


----------



## GoM (Aug 30, 2006)

if I asked you to fly over here and visit us in north america..would you?

because i ain't asking


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

V.Alonso said:
			
		

> do you have any pets?
> 
> if so can you post a pic?



I have a dog... he was posted here in my previous answers


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> if I asked you to fly over here and visit us in north america..would you?
> 
> because i ain't asking



if you paid for tickets and b&b ...


----------



## duncanp (Aug 31, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> nah... I have only my rebel xt with 3 lenses all packed nicely in a bag. my old zenit is in a wardrobe and that's all I have...



i have an old zenit... a zenit 3m


----------



## photo gal (Aug 31, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I am just perfect  I am a perfect mixture of my Mum and Dad  here you are... I was 2 WEEKS old


 




Yes, you are just perfect!!!!  Thanks for the baby pic......adorable!!  : )


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 31, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> if you paid for tickets and b&b ...



I am sure someone would do :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 31, 2006)

wonderful interview mentos... love the goofy face and the slippers...

what is the building in which you hope to work again someday?  what job would you like to do there?  

are you in school right now?  if so, what are you studying and what kind of grades/marks do you get?  

and then kind of my standard request for a photo... can you post one of your favorite landscape shots that you have taken.  i love the sunrise bird shot too btw... :thumbup:


----------



## morydd (Sep 1, 2006)

What would be the 3 most usefull phrases to know in Polish? There are a lot of Polish speakers in Chicago, so I might as well learn a bit.


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> What would be the 3 most usefull phrases to know in Polish? *There are a lot of Polish speakers in Chicago*, so I might as well learn a bit.



You got that right!


----------



## morydd (Sep 1, 2006)

I believe that at last count, there were more polish speakers in chicago than anywhere else in the world outside of Warsaw.


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I believe that at last count, there were more polish speakers in chicago than anywhere else in the world outside of Warsaw.



Yup...that's correct.  I believe I've even posted something about that on here once upon a time.  It's funny, cuz the majority of the people I know that grew up in chicago are Polish!  I've gotten good at spelling names like Wieczorkiewicz.  I think....now that last part isn't looking right to me!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> wonderful interview mentos... love the goofy face and the slippers...
> 
> what is the building in which you hope to work again someday?  what job would you like to do there?
> 
> ...



the building is a building of local tv station : I'd like to work there as a program director someday 

Now I have holidays till October. I am studing on Technical University of Szczecin and the faculty is Electronics and Telecomunnication. After 3 years we choose our more detailed faculty and I am going to choose Digital 
Multimedia Techniques but now  I am on my second year 

As for marks... 2 is the worst - you fail when you get 2, 5 is the best. also we get points for every subject for example maths was worth 10 in the first term while the whole amount of points was 30. (so other subjects like IT had 3 points for example). if you pass your exam in the subject you get all the points for this subject if you fail you get 0. You need to have 21+ to be qualified to enter the second term...

landscape.. my fav landscape... I dunno if I have one... I need to look through my archives


----------



## GoM (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you believe you can fly? Do you believe you can touch the sky?


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> What would be the 3 most usefull phrases to know in Polish? There are a lot of Polish speakers in Chicago, so I might as well learn a bit.



1. Spokojnie, wszystko Ci wyja&#347;ni&#281; jak wytrze&#378;wiej&#281;
2. Bardzo Ci&#281; kocham, wyjdziesz za mnie? 
3. Ale to na prawd&#281; nie ja!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I believe that at last count, there were more polish speakers in chicago than anywhere else in the world outside of Warsaw.



you are very right! Chicago is called the second biggest Polish city...


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yup...that's correct.  I believe I've even posted something about that on here once upon a time.  It's funny, cuz the majority of the people I know that grew up in chicago are Polish!  I've gotten good at spelling names like Wieczorkiewicz.  I think....now that last part isn't looking right to me!



well... you wrote it correctly! Wieczorkiewicz is a very Polish surname! or... Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz  Mostly... Grzegorz Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeaaaah....about that name you just posted that started with a B.  It made my brain hurt.


----------



## GoM (Sep 1, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> well... you wrote it correctly! Wieczorkiewicz is a very Polish surname! or... Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz  Mostly... Grzegorz *Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz*



And you wonder why the Germans invaded


----------



## morydd (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow... if everyone spoke polish and welsh, we wouldn't need vowels.

Could you post translations of those useful phrases.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> And you wonder why the Germans invaded



hahahahahahah lol... you rock here... well Grzegorz Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz is name and surname of a main character in one of the best Polish comedies "How I started WWII" ... and... he was a soldier who was caught by Germans and he gave them this fake name, to annoy the German officers...  hehehehehehehe


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2006)

and the translations (well I hoped youw on't ask abut it  )

1. Easy, I'll explain everything to you.
2. I love you so much, would you marry me?
3. But that wasn't me, really!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the translations ... I will memorise it all and I am sure they will be useful :mrgreen:
Just don't know how to pronounce


----------



## GoM (Sep 1, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahahahahahah lol... you rock here... well Grzegorz Brz&#281;czyszczykiewicz is name and surname of a main character in one of the best Polish comedies "How I started WWII" ... and... he was a soldier who was caught by Germans and he gave them this fake name, to annoy the German officers...  hehehehehehehe



Damn, not only am I historically accurate, but i hit the bullseye in a completely literary sense too.

I'm to this forum what Churchill was to dinner parties. Neccessary.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 2, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Damn, not only am I historically accurate, but i hit the bullseye in a completely literary sense too.
> 
> I'm to this forum what Churchill was to dinner parties. Neccessary.




:hugs:  hehehe


----------



## duncanp (Sep 2, 2006)

most childish thing you have ever done?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 2, 2006)

are you planning on getting a divorce from your 'husband' now that there is a more endowed Canon on its way??


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 2, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> most childish thing you have ever done?



I think it is the most difficult question !!! but.. are you asking about immature things I've done in my life (stupid ones, not very rational and not very clever) or are you asking about my hidden little girl inside me?


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 2, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> are you planning on getting a divorce from your 'husband' now that there is a more endowed Canon on its way??



definitely not! I don't need more pixels mostly because I don't have L lenses and my pronts aren't so huge. And with standart prints and with my lenses the difference is not visible here. And I am not very keen on removin the lcd panel  with all the settings... I love my 350d... and I think that Canon introduced 400d to cmopete with nikons d80....


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 3, 2006)

If you were magically transformed into a man, but it only lasted for 24 hours, how would you spend the day?


----------



## nitefly (Sep 3, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> If you were magically transformed into a man, but it only lasted for 24 hours, how would you spend the day?



Probably naked


----------



## Alex06 (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't have a question- just wanted to say great interview.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 4, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> If you were magically transformed into a man, but it only lasted for 24 hours, how would you spend the day?



nah... honestly? I am sure I'd do a lot of dirty things


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 4, 2006)

whoa... the end of my turn! thank you for great questions and for chosing me as MOTW!!


----------

